# Hey everyone. Any cubers in the GTA or Ontario?



## VooX (Oct 16, 2007)

Looking to find out where some fellow speedcubers live. Anyone on these forums from the GTA or Ontario say hello.

My name is VooX and I live in Toronto in the Riverdale area.


----------



## Tysun Arsenal (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey VooX,

I live in the East end of Toronto.
I've been speed cubing for about 3 months and 
my best time is 25.33 seconds.
I *DON'T* use Fridrich and I've only learned half of 
the OLL and PLL moves.
I'd like to meet more cubers from Toronto.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm Daniel Saha.
Williamsburg VA is my home.
I use fridrich, average of about 35 sec.


----------



## Protest (Oct 17, 2007)

ur not even in canada....im in guelph  been cubing about 2 months, fridrich. my best time is 25, but my i think it was a timer malfunction/lag. my avg is 40.32, and my best that isnt sketchy is 34 :'(


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow Protest!
you almost like me!
i remember about a month ago i was averaging 40, and 24 was my best time 
just improve ur F2L, trust me thats what brings down those 5 sec.!


----------



## badmephisto (Oct 17, 2007)

yep, i live in toronto, attending uoft


----------



## chue.hsien (Oct 17, 2007)

i live in singapore, ontario avenue lol.


----------



## Jai (Oct 17, 2007)

If you want to meet other Canadian cubers, go here: www.canadiancubing.eamped.com 
Right now, we're planning a competition for November 24th.


----------



## Jack (Oct 17, 2007)

I live in Aurora. My best average is 17.13, and my best OH average is 28.51.


----------



## Harris Chan (Oct 18, 2007)

Beats mines


----------



## VooX (Oct 18, 2007)

*Good to hear from everyone*

Thanks for saying hello. Even if you are not from Toronto or Ontario 

As long as everyone is posting progress: 
-I am learning PLL 
-Haven't learned OLL, 
-I have learned Fridrich F2L! Just working on state recognition now for F2L and seeing moves in advance.

Personal best times were set this week (3x3). 

single solve: 39.20 ; 39.53 ; 42.26 .
average (20 solves): 49 sec.

The first time I have ever broke 40 sec. and I did it twice in a row.

I hope to see everyone at the end of November for the Toronto tournament.

It will be great to meet and talk to fellow cubers especially those from Canada.

PS.- Is it unusual to learn Fridrich F2L fully before learning OLL/PLL fully?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 19, 2007)

No, that is not unusual. This is the most common order:

F2L
PLL
OLL


----------



## Yarco (Aug 5, 2014)

London, Ontario here. Last post in 2007... my odds don't look good lol.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 5, 2014)

Yarco said:


> London, Ontario here. Last post in 2007... my odds don't look good lol.



nah, your odds are good. there's plenty of toronto cubers.


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yarco said:


> London, Ontario here. Last post in 2007... my odds don't look good lol.



Ontario does, like, 4 comps a year, so I'd say quite the opposite.

You can see a list of past/upcoming competitions to get an idea of when they normally are.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 5, 2014)

Whoa... 7 year bump...


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Aug 5, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> Whoa... 7 year bump...



At least he knew how to use the search function and didn't just create a new thread...


----------



## Habs (Nov 9, 2014)

Yarco said:


> London, Ontario here. Last post in 2007... my odds don't look good lol.



I was thinking the same thing. I'm currently in Oshawa, Ontario. I've only been solving for a couple months and I haven't really practiced too much. I haven't even started to learn Friedrich. I'm still using the basic beginner keyhole type method. My PB is 26.68 though and my avg is right around 40 seconds now usually.


----------



## tarandeep5 (Nov 9, 2014)

Yarco said:


> London, Ontario here. Last post in 2007... my odds don't look good lol.



I saw this thread before, but I didn't want to reply to it since it was so old. Thank you for taking the initiative and doing that! (Even though it's been 3 months xD) As for me, I live in York Region and had my first competition three months ago. I'm just taking the first few steps to learning CFOP, and now averaging 35 seconds. I'm also going to the TOF later this month.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah, I realized I didn't want to post where I live  Let's just say south of London (Ontario, not England)


----------



## Mystic (Mar 8, 2016)

I barely know any speedcubers in my area (just 1 lol) so it'd be nice to meet some new people to cube, talk, & compete with. 

So any cubers in *Toronto*?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 8, 2016)

There are hundreds of comps there every year and like 4 cubers attend

oh wait
lemme try that again:

There are *like 4 * comps there every year and like *hundreds of cubers *attend


----------



## Mystic (Mar 8, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> There are hundreds of comps there every year and like 4 cubers attend
> 
> oh wait
> lemme try that again:
> ...



ik I'm looking forward to going to my first comp in the spring


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 8, 2016)

Mystic said:


> ik I'm looking forward to going to my first comp in the spring



...and summer and summer again probably and fall again. Don't worry about the number of cubers in toronto. there are hundreds, and you will create a large network of cubing friends after your first comp (as long as you dont be shy and dont hide in the corner all day like i did at my first comp)


----------



## Mystic (Mar 8, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> ...and summer and summer again probably and fall again. Don't worry about the number of cubers in toronto. there are hundreds, and you will create a large network of cubing friends after your first comp (as long as you dont be shy and dont hide in the corner all day like i did at my first comp)



I'll try but sometimes those corners can be tempting


----------



## Xtremecubing (Mar 8, 2016)

There are tons of cubers spread out across the GTA


----------



## CavemanCubes (Mar 11, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> There are hundreds of comps there every year and like 4 cubers attend
> 
> oh wait
> lemme try that again:
> ...



Is CanadianCubing the only place to see the announcements for these events? I've want to go to one for a while now...


----------



## Xtremecubing (Mar 11, 2016)

CavemanCubes said:


> Is CanadianCubing the only place to see the announcements for these events? I've want to go to one for a while now...



Ya, most comps in Canada are organized by CanadianCubing, or CanadianCubing will at least put them up on their website. You can also check the WCA comps page for other comps in your area.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 11, 2016)

Canadian cubing organizes all comps in Canada, so their website is the best place to check (as is their Facebook page). Upcoming comps are usually announced there a week or so before they are put up on the wca website.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Mar 11, 2016)

CavemanCubes said:


> Is CanadianCubing the only place to see the announcements for these events? I've want to go to one for a while now...



They have a Facebook page. They update pretty regularly.


----------



## Cubified (May 18, 2016)

any cubers in Toronto/ greater Toronto area? Reply if that's where u are from.


----------



## Slicemage (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm in London, ON and I know there are other cubers in the city, but they all seem to be significantly younger than I am. At 30 years old, I seem to be a bit of a rarity in this area. Anyone else nearby who is in their twenties, thirties, or older?


----------



## GreyAerin (May 6, 2017)

I'm from Hamilton Ontario, I know zero speed cubers other than a few in Toronto.


----------



## Tigerus (May 18, 2017)

Hi everyone, my name is Jay, a new cuber and also a new comer to Canada. I'm currently in my thirties and live in Richmond Hill, ON. I really look forward to meeting other cubers in real life.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (May 20, 2017)

I wasn't allowed to give away any personal information so I'll just say that I live in Ontario.
My pb is 19.36


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 20, 2017)

For anyone who doesn't know there's a competition coming up in Newmarket on June 17th! This is a great opportunity to meet cubes in the GTA/Ontario.

Check out the competition here: http://canadiancubing.com/Event/NMO2017


----------



## Tigerus (May 21, 2017)

Genius4Jesus said:


> For anyone who doesn't know there's a competition coming up in Newmarket on June 17th! This is a great opportunity to meet cubes in the GTA/Ontario.
> 
> Check out the competition here: http://canadiancubing.com/Event/NMO2017


Thanks for the infomation! Anyone will go there on that day?


----------



## TwistAL (May 28, 2017)

I live in Ontario, but Newmarket is too far from me. I'm not short of competitions though, as I live close to Michigan, and there are numerous comps there. In Ann Arbor, MI, they have already had 2 competitions this year, and their third is June 25th, which I'm going.


----------

